# Dove!?



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

i think we need to work to get a good long dove season. my reasons are partly selfish, partly generous, and partly scientific.

generous because i realise it is a perfect style of hunt for older folks that just can't drag deer and chase all over creation anymore. also handicapers and wounded veterans would be able to get out and hunt shoulder to shoulder with able bodied on a level playing field so to speak. 
selfish,,,,well cause i'm getting pretty darn close to being a geezer myself.(some would say i have reached geezerhood and just don't know it yet)

scientific, because hunters have proven time and again that when they have reason, they will spend any amount of money and energy to protect , house, and feed those animals we love. witness the wild turkey federation, ducks unlimited, pheasant forever, and on and on. we have provided millions of acres of habitat, feeding grounds, breeding grounds, nesting boxes, and carefully crafted harvesting to promote and increase these creatures we love. 
now how much land has aspca , peta or others bought and donated to protect animals? um ,,,,,none? seems like we should be able to educate the non hunting public a little better then they can. if anyone wants to organise an effort, i will gladly put my boots on the ground to help out.


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

Man I would love a dove hunt. I have a group that always hangs out in the same area of my field. I could hunt that spot everyday and not run out. I hear they taste great and would love to try some. Maybe someday.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

well i just emailed the dnr commision and asked them about it. they are usually pretty good about responding to polite requests. 
since they have been given broader powers now as to hunting regulations and deciding them on scientific basis perhaps if we keep reminding them that not only would it be a wonderful use of this abundant resource, but would benifit both the dove, and the general population of the state, it may effect what they decide.

so email anyone you think may be asked for input, senators, congressmen, gov. snyder, the dnr,,,,,who knows when the question comes up your polite email may just be the one that tips the scale.


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

john warren said:


> i think we need to work to get a good long dove season. my reasons are partly selfish, partly generous, and partly scientific.
> 
> generous because i realise it is a perfect style of hunt for older folks that just can't drag deer and chase all over creation anymore. also handicapers and wounded veterans would be able to get out and hunt shoulder to shoulder with able bodied on a level playing field so to speak.
> selfish,,,,well cause i'm getting pretty darn close to being a geezer myself.(some would say i have reached geezerhood and just don't know it yet)
> ...


Never going to happen way to many deer hunters against it !!!!


----------



## Tron322 (Oct 29, 2011)

miruss said:


> Never going to happen way to many deer hunters against it !!!!


deer hunters against what? dove hunting old geezers that cant drag a deer out anymore, educating the public in habitat restoration done by hunting groups opposed to PETA? I am confused.


----------



## chris-remington (Oct 7, 2012)

Well sadly I doubt a dove season will happen here too. However the bunny's are doing just fine and are legal, killed two more today. 

Anyone know the penalty for killing dove? Not that I plan on it, asking for a friend.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

Tron322 said:


> deer hunters against what? dove hunting old geezers that cant drag a deer out anymore, educating the public in habitat restoration done by hunting groups opposed to PETA? I am confused.


Archery hunters against anything that will put more hunters in the woods because it will scare there deer. Lenawee county was no Sunday hunting on private lands except archery it was put before the voters 2-3 times before it had to go through the state. Brother was working at a sporting goods store at that time so i would be in there a lot you would be surprised at all the hunters that were against opening hunting to Sunday. Hell look at how many are against the youth hunt because it makes the deer so scared yet theres only what lass then 50,000 thousand of them in the whole state and it's only for the weekend .


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm not sure what the DNR would do if you shot a dove, but what I do know is dove breats wrapped in bacon are the bomb.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

dove hunting is done in areas that are not specialy archery deer areas. and a different time of the year.
but i know what your saying. it's that old thing about if its not deer hunting it doesn't count.


----------



## chris-remington (Oct 7, 2012)

Whitetail_hunter said:


> I'm not sure what the DNR would do if you shot a dove, but what I do know is dove breats wrapped in bacon are the bomb.


Yes, why yes they are!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

responce to my email to the dnr conserning a dove season.

Hello John!

Thank you so much for sharing your comments about the dove hunt. You are not alone in feeling that a dove hunt would be a welcome addition to the roster of game species in Michigan. Unfortunately our hands are rather tied on this issue at the moment. 

While the new legislation passed does give the Natural Resources Commission the permission to name game species, theres an asterisk in that legislation. The asterisk states that species that have had state referendums passed against hunting them (like the mourning doves did with Ballot Proposal 3 in 2006), may not be named game species by the NRC. Only the state legislature has that authority. At this point the responsibility lies with them. There are many factors involved and steps that must be followed in order to have a dove season, and unfortunately it is not solely up to the DNR, NRC and the hunters of Michigan. 

As a hunter you are welcome to organize lobbying groups and write state legislators to pass a bill to allow dove hunting. Until the legislature establishes a season the DNR can do very little. If they approve a change then the Natural Resources Commission and Department of Natural Resources would be able to initiate a dove season.

I have passed your comments along to our Upland Game Bird Specialist, Al Stewart, and he also appreciates hearing from you. 

I hope that you have a very Merry Christmas as well! Thanks again for taking the time to voice your opinions!

Holly Vaughn
Wildlife Outreach Technician
Michigan Department of Natural Resources
Southfield Operations Service Center
26000 West Eight Mile Road
Southfield, MI 48034
(248) 359-9062 
[email protected]


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

so there it is. dnr personel are on our side,,,we just need to convince lawmakers in lansing . if we can do that,i think we stand a good chance of having this season.
so write, email, voice your oppinion. learn,,,educate,,,spred the word.

if anyone out there is good at organising, or knows someone that is. or maybe theres an upland game organisation out there . call on us and i for one will put boot to pavement for you.
i have seen small groups have great impact, check out the black lake chapter of sturgeon for tommorrow as an example of what can be done.


----------

